# forgot to prebake the crust



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

I made a quadruple batch of Ina's apple pie bars in a large pan. Looks fantastic, still in the oven, but I just realized I forgot to prebake the crust! (Grrrr) I've moved it down to the bottom shelf of the oven hoping more heat will hit the bottom and keep it from being mush... any guesses on how it turns out? I will cover the top to keep it from over browning and keep it in the oven longer, too.

(I used to be a good baker...I swear it)
Ann C.


----------



## CaptainSharpknife (Jan 12, 2019)

Worst case it might be undercooked and everything else comes out perfect. Lol no judgements here, I think it will really depend in the crusts thickness. Good luck!


----------



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

CaptainSharpknife said:


> Worst case it might be undercooked and everything else comes out perfect. Lol no judgements here, I think it will really depend in the crusts thickness. Good luck!


Yea, it was fine. I need to stop with my perfectionism. I drive myself crazy. I hauled two kinds of whipped cream down to the venue, one with rum and one without. Why???? Would the evening have been ruined with only one kind of whipped cream??


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Other people reap the rewards of our perfectionism. I would not have been a good caterer or Chef without it....ChefBillyB


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

In professional baking circles (and in mine), a soggy bottomed crust is a definite No-No.


----------

